# Next track day date??????



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

For those that don't recall or care who I am, I was one of the FEW Maurtius Blue owners who did NOT lock their keys in their car :lol: 
(how did the RAC get in the cars??? - simple answers only please)

Any how - when is the next date that some of you will be attending??

Kev *(Totally addicted to Track Days- need a fix soon)*toTTy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Good to meet you on Saturday Kev.
Road driving seems a bit dull now.
I have a track day booked for Goodwood on May 20th. It is only going to be 5 cars per session (about 25 cars in total so there should be plenty of open track).
I think Lee will be along shortly so get your diary out  .


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Jog

I know what you mean (although I let my mate drive me home!!!)

My front nearside tyre is a real mess (wish I had overinflated now) - how did yours stand up?

Please can you put me down for the 20th!

Kev


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Jog
> 
> I know what you mean (although I let my mate drive me home!!!)
> 
> ...


These are a couple of Audi / VW events throughout the year.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38066

I will also send you details of the Goodwood dates.

My tyres stood up very well. I had the car booked in for 4 new tyres today, but when I turned up they said that my current tyres had another 2000 miles in them yet. The rears are scuffed but the fronts are fine.

What about your brakes. Were they standard and how did they perform?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Kev
Goodwood link.
And if clive is watching the noise level is 105Db
http://www.goodwood.co.uk/trackdays/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jog said:


> And if clive is watching the noise level is 105Db
> http://www.goodwood.co.uk/trackdays/


YEEEEEAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kev

Next one is underway but a bit early to be posting until details my end are finalised.

Will post in a couple of weeks.

Keep looking.

Glad you had such a good time!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So it's the 25 max / 5 cars at a time / 105dB limit day at Goodwood is it then Lee?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

bedford aerodrome.... 3.7 miles long


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can I put in a passionate plea to have some STRAIGHTS this time, so I can exploit my power advantage properly? :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink: :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Can I put in a passionate plea to have some STRAIGHTS this time, so I can exploit my power advantage properly? :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink: :-*


Seconded & thirded  :lol:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> For those that don't recall or care who I am, I was one of the FEW Maurtius Blue owners who did NOT lock their keys in their car :lol:
> (how did the RAC get in the cars??? - simple answers only please)


Its classified!!!!!! and if we told you that we would have to kill you LOL [smiley=wings.gif]

[smiley=oops.gif] Sam XX


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > For those that don't recall or care who I am, I was one of the FEW Maurtius Blue owners who did NOT lock their keys in their car :lol:
> ...


....but it did involve the use of a small child :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

That small child is as tall as me lol 

[smiley=oops.gif] Sam XX


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Can I put in a passionate plea to have some STRAIGHTS this time, so I can exploit my power advantage properly? :lol: :lol: :lol:  :wink: :-*
> ...


Snetterton then ?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jog said:


> Kev
> Goodwood link.
> And if clive is watching the noise level is 105Db
> http://www.goodwood.co.uk/trackdays/


Five car days would give massive amounts of space (assuming cars are let out at intervals) 
I did AROC days there many years ago and even with 10 or 12 on track you often didn't see another car. (not because they broke down before anyone adds it)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

gcp said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


SECONDED .... or now reading the quotes, should that be forthed :?:


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

Snetterton would be a good choice.

Would definately be interested.


----------

